# Dorian Yates - Blood and Guts



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorian has just started with a new set of training vids for his Blood and Guts series. Enjoy.

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/video/72562/Dorian-Yates-Blood--Guts-Trainer-Chest--Biceps


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought his book when it fist came out when i was 15.studied it like it was the bible lol.

Even ate exactly the same as he did in the book for a year 5500 cal 300 grams of protein if i remember right.

good find reps:thumbup1:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome! what shape is dorian in these days? only ever see him in a tshirt? wonder what all that nubian did to him


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

round 2 said:


> I bought his book when it fist came out when i was 15.studied it like it was the bible lol.
> 
> Even ate exactly the same as he did in the book for a year 5500 cal 300 grams of protein if i remember right.
> 
> good find reps:thumbup1:


you get any results from following it for a year???


----------



## Bigkev2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have looked at this and will be trying the system for the next 6 weeks with increased Carbs & Protein to compensate for the intensity

I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I torrented this a while back, check whatever torrent serach engine you use PB 4 example


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Beltin vid cheers pal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Top vid....reps mate..


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Great vid mate thanks.Repped :thumbup1:


----------



## Bigkev2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

the only version on PB is the old video (crap quality version)

I have watched the new one on BB.com covering all the days which I am trying


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Great watch. Goes to show that you really only need one intense working set to be worked hard. Much more is just a waste and form usually deteriorates. Really enjoy watching Dorian's vids.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

LOVE Yates.

Such a chap!


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

does anyone know where the other workouts to this video are


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

click next episode.......

or go on youtube


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

cheers mate


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Awesome! what shape is dorian in these days? only ever see him in a tshirt? wonder what all that nubian did to him


I saw him at the bodypower expo last year and was very suprised at how small he was compared to how I imagined, he also looked considerably older than I remember, he actually looked like any typical old person, he didn't look as I expected him too... which was something like stallone/arnold who still have great physiques at far older ages.

Sad really but then he was never huge before he started, and "apparently" it was his amazing response to steroids that helped him get so huge. He wasn't huge from a young age like say Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Dorian IS now 48 and has nothing left to prove, he's quite happy being fitter and more agile at 18 stone which is far from small by any means. He still is one of the greatest bodybuilders to ever live IMO...


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

NickC said:


> I saw him at the bodypower expo last year and was very suprised at how small he was compared to how I imagined, he also looked considerably older than I remember, he actually looked like any typical old person, he didn't look as I expected him too... which was something like stallone/arnold who still have great physiques at far older ages.
> 
> Sad really but then he was never huge before he started, and "apparently" it was his amazing response to steroids that helped him get so huge. He wasn't huge from a young age like say Ronnie Coleman.


Have you seen a week in the dungeon?

Somewhere in the end credits theres a clip of him (this is 07 or 08 i think) lifting his top up and he still has full abs at a decent size, not bad for 48 i think


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Very good find.

Interesting how it advises to use knee wraps on legs day when in another vid where Dorian is training Mark Dugdale at Temple Gym he strongly advises against it and takes the **** out of Dugdale for using them.

Does anyone know which gym that was filmed in?


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Very good find.
> 
> Interesting how it advises to use knee wraps on legs day when in another vid where Dorian is training Mark Dugdale at Temple Gym he strongly advises against it and takes the **** out of Dugdale for using them.
> 
> Does anyone know which gym that was filmed in?


I noticed that as well, that videos was 'a week in the dungeon'.

The workouts in a week in the dungeon as a whole seem to be similar but a bit more hardcore then the ones on bb.com, especially the leg workout. Think he's just saying it to be PC


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i watched these vids a month or so ago and im thinking of trying dorians methords soon i just need a training partner to spot me and push me on. i really like his methord 2 very simple


----------



## Bigkev2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

on my second week now of this training method and have to say looking at the shortness of the training you would imagine its easy but my chest is on fire after todays training.

i have given everything this morning again and feel exhausted soo much more than normal training even though i did it in 35 mins (in & out)


----------

